# Heaters and Filters!



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried the Tetra: Whisper Internal Filter 1-3 gallons for their betta? (http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Whisper-Internal-Filter-1-ct/10291765#Product+Information) Any pros/cons? If i shouldn't get it, what's a good filter under $20?

and any recommendations on any heaters below $30? I'm looking at a Hydor theo heater for 24.99 (http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753018) and a Marineland heater for 21.99 (http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3792732)

IF not those, which ones would you guys recommend?


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I have tried the internal filter, and I did not find it to be a good match for a betta. It basically takes in water through a sponge and spits it out through a powerful jet which tends to knock bettas around in the water because of their long flowing fins. This would be more suitable for smaller fish without a lot of finnage. Also, any debris that you were hoping this filter would suck up simply get stuck to the outside of the sponge, so when you take the filter out to clean it or turn it off all the gunk on the sponge goes right back into your water. 

I still suggest getting a small power filter--the debris are easier to clean out and they generally provide a lot more space for bacteria. Also the current can be baffled using the soda bottle trick. They're not any more expensive than the internal filters either. Case in point: http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.c...ter/aquarium-power-filter/ps/c/3578/3579/3608

It's still good idea to look up reviews on these on other websites--I don't have much experience with brands other than aquaclear and marineland.

Given the price difference I would go for the stealth heater, they don't have an indicator light (iirc) but they're not made of glass, so they take a lot more abuse than the glass hydor theo would. That's the only major difference. Also, you might want to take into account the size of the tank you're getting versus the size of the heater--25 watts is sufficient for 2-6 gallon tanks, and 50watts are usually used for 10+ gallon tanks. If you end up getting a shallow tank like the marineland eclipse 3, for instance, you'd probably have to lay a 50 watt heater sizeways on the gravel rather than have it stick to the side straight up and down because of the length.


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

I have a Tetra Whisper internal filter that was packaged with a 5-gallon tank, and my only complaint is that it's too bulky. 

My betta seems to like it fine but other people have reported that smaller fish have been sucked up through the bottom.

It keeps the water pretty clean and the cartridges are pretty cheap.


As for the heater...I would only recommend heaters that let you control the temperature, so that if your fish gets ich you can treat it. The one from Marineland doesn't seem to feature temperature control. 

I really like the Rena SmartHeater. It's under $30 with shipping included and has a temperature control dial. What's really neat about it is that it heats the water by drawing it in and gently spitting it back out, so no chance of a fish getting burned. Also, it won't shatter like glass heaters. I have the 50w one for my 10g and have no complaints whatsoever.

Theo is also a good choice because its temperature control is very accurate. It has several good reviews on Amazon.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Red Sea Deco Art Nano Filter
does a great job, adjustable flow rate.
http://www.petco.com/product/12148/Red-Sea-Deco-Art-Nano-Filter.aspx


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Ew, if the stealth isn't adjustable, choose another! I guess I didn't look carefully.


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

@Randomfish: where did you get the Rena SmartHeater? I'm not really trying to buy stuff online, so if you could reference me to a store (walmart, petco, petsmart, etc.) it would be great. And if i can't find it, should i just stick with the Hydor Theo that i posted up there^?


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

@Saylor, thanks for that link im forsure gonna get that filter!


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry, didn't realize that you didn't want to order online.....I don't know of any retail stores that carry it. So yeah, the Theo is a good choice IMO, since it's so accurate.


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

Well i'll be fine with online if theres a sale or if ithe shipping is free.?


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Well--typically pet stores have a very high mark-up in the actual store. A lot of the time if you go on Petco or Petsmart's online store, the online store's prices are cheaper than what you would find in the pet store. I always order online because even with shipping, you still would save a ton of money. 

One example has to do with the heaters, actually--I bought 6 of the adjustable 25 watt hydor theos on Foster&Smith for $15.29 each, with $9 shipping. One of the heaters broke soon after I began using it, it simply would not get hot. So I went to a local pet store, which was selling this same heater for $25 each! Robbery! So I stuck the broken heater in the new heater's box and returned it to the pet store and made a profit. Even if I had bought only one heater and paid the $9 shipping, I still would have made a profit.


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

Okay Adastra, i'll order from that site you showed me. It IS pretty cheap. haha is this a good filter do you think? http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/Product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9821 if not what one would you recommend?


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, I don't have experience with filter brands other than marineland and aquaclear, unfortunately, so I can't really tell one way or the other if that is a good product. I suggest searching around on google for product reviews, if you see people have similar consistent problems, I would assume that there is a flaw in the design--if the majority of people like the product and there's no consistency in the problems people report, I'd say go for it.


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

okay, will do


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

Well i did research and saw that the filter media wasn't so good.? but i found a post where the guy took the filter and made thin layers of it and put carbon inside of 2 slices of it and sowed the pieces back together and it made the filter work great so should i do that? sounds like a good plan so save money.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah, I usually don't use exactly what the filter comes with. It's definitely a good idea to put your own spin on it--most filters come with media that isn't very ideal. 

A lot of the time I'll replace the ceramic rings my other filters come with with aquaclear biomax (http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4136+3630&pcatid=3630), and I always replace the carbon with matrix carbon (http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4136+4197&pcatid=4197). You could use different sponge materials too if you don't like what it comes with. Some people use polyfill fiber from the craft store, I like the 50 micron filter floss (http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4136+4353&pcatid=4353)--the scrap pieces are actually very good algae scrubbers.  

I'm not sure what all you'd have space for in that little Azoo, but you might want to get some of that carbon at least.


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah, haha the carbon forsureim gonna do. If i get real plants, what kind should i get and would i need anything else?


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

It depends on the plants and the lighting in the tank. 

Generally though, very easy low light plants include java moss, java fern, anubias nana, anubias frezeri, and hornwort. All of these plants take their nutrients from the water column and do not need to be planted in the substrate--in fact if you bury the rhizome of the anubias and the java ferns, they don't do well at all. You can tie them to rocks, driftwood, or decor, and they will begin to attach to them with time. Java moss will as well. If you don't want to attach it to anything, simply put a plant anchor on the rhizome and let it sit on top of the substrate.

Hornwort is a nice bushy plant, very common, easy to find, and soaks up fish waste very well. You will have problems with this plant shedding its fronds if there isn't enough nutrients--but otherwise I like it a lot. You can allow it to float, or you can put a plant weight on it and let it sit on the substrate. 

Since all you have in your tank is a single betta, there often isn't enough nutrients to make your plants really look nice and grow well. A good simple supplement to use if you just have a few non-rooting low light plants is Seachem's Flourish Comprehensive ( http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3746+4652&pcatid=4652). You simply add a small amount with every water change to feed the plants. 

You should know if you go to a pet store to look for plants that they often sell non-aquatic plants as if they were aquatic--if you decide to get adventurous at the store and experiment with other plants, stay away from bamboo, ribbon plant (lucky bamboo), brazilian sword (peace lily), mondo grass, purple waffle--and really anything that looks excessively colorful.


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

Okay, because i'm kinda worried about the plastic fake plants because i don't want it to cut up my betta's fins.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

You could always get silk plants and file down and rough parts of the plastic stems--but live are always better. They promote good water quality and they're very fun to grow.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Someone asked me about my filter and I don't remember where that post is so I'm posting info here. 
http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/SpongeFilter.html
I had to purchase an air pump, tubing and some other 50c thingy that goes inside the sponge and attaches to the hose.


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

I just came back to this thread to add that the Theo heater makes a very slight "click" noise as it switches on and off. It doesn't bother my betta at all, but then he's a pretty fearless fish....a shy betta might get startled or it might just annoy you when you're trying to sleep. 



Adastra said:


> Since all you have in your tank is a single betta, there often isn't enough nutrients to make your plants really look nice and grow well. A good simple supplement to use if you just have a few non-rooting low light plants is Seachem's Flourish Comprehensive ( http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3746+4652&pcatid=4652). You simply add a small amount with every water change to feed the plants.


That's great advice! Thank you. I ordered some java fern, water sprite & java moss and now I'll have to order some of that flourish, since each of my tanks house a single fish.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I have lots of different kinds of heaters, and I've found that the best brand is Marineland Visi therm. Very accurate and pretty cheap considering how well it works. You can also find them on sale sometimes. LOL When I do, I always have to buy one. :lol:


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Anyone know a good online Canadian retailer for fish stuff?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Doesn't Big Al's have a Canadian store/internet site?


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I'll look it up, thanks. I've only been keeping fish for about 2mo now so I don't have a clue.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I have the 25 watt marineland stealth, it IS adjustable and works wonderfully!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I also use the Marineland stealth visitherm.


----------

